# best budget headlamp?



## mccririck (May 31, 2010)

I need a headlamp for work, looking in attics etc.


----------



## SixM (May 31, 2010)

Not sure if these are the cheapest, and I'm sure they're not the best, but worth a look seeing how well the other ITP offerings are doing.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=226599


----------



## mccririck (May 31, 2010)

SixM said:


> Not sure if these are the cheapest, and I'm sure they're not the best, but worth a look seeing how well the other ITP offerings are doing.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=226599



Looks pretty cool, thanks.


----------



## sol-leks (May 31, 2010)

I didn't know ITP made headlamps now, that is awesome. They are a great budget brand. I think I will wait for the AA or CR123 version though.


----------



## LitFuse (May 31, 2010)

It would be hard to go wrong with the Energizer Hard Case Professional LED Headlight. Unbeatable for around $20.

Peter


----------



## pounder (May 31, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> It would be hard to go wrong with the Energizer Hard Case Professional LED Headlight. Unbeatable for around $20.
> 
> Peter



agreed! great headlamp..


----------



## mccririck (Jun 1, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> It would be hard to go wrong with the Energizer Hard Case Professional LED Headlight. Unbeatable for around $20.
> 
> Peter



Well it's a pity I cant find them in the UK.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi mccririck, I can't recommend a specific model but you can find Petzl headlamps in the UK at affordable prices. I would avoid the cheapest one (the Petzel Micro) as all the reviews I read suggest it's too dim for many tasks.

Also Screwfix.com have some Energizer headlamps (not the 'Hard Case' line) starting from £8.98. 

I've been looking for a decent, cheap head lamp too, and these are the best I can find in the UK at < £20. 

I might end up going for that iTP myself, it looks nice.


----------



## Barrie (Jun 18, 2010)

*Energizer Extreme Cree Headlight. *


----------



## joe1512 (Jun 18, 2010)

Id go with the itp. The A3 is a proven winner with 80 lumens max output in a nice beam.

All they did is put it into a headpiece which will be very lightweight and effective.


An AA version will have better runtime but no more output.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 18, 2010)

aren't AAA's 1.2v and AA 1.5v(for alkalines)? I mean if you look at the ITP A2 vs the A3, they have the same max output so it is likely that the headlamp will be this way too, but I think this was a choice of ITP not a restriction.

I personally am holding off for a AA version of the itp headlamp because I don't use very many AAA lights anymore and that is one less battery type to carry. The added runtime is of course nice as well.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 18, 2010)

Oldie but goldie: alpkit gamma

http://www.alpkit.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16345&category_id=250

unbeatable for £12,50


greetings


----------



## mccririck (Jun 19, 2010)

barnefko said:


> Oldie but goldie: alpkit gamma
> 
> http://www.alpkit.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16345&category_id=250
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## aim54x (Jun 19, 2010)

Im looking for one as well....over here in Australia, and on a budget.

I'll def have a look at the Energizers, but I was just wondering if anyone has used the Kathmandu Dual Light 1W Luxeon, and the Kathmandu XPE Cree?? They are on 60% off sale atm, but at full price I would not consider them.

EDIT:I should add that I need one for hiking (when we get beaten by sunset, and for stuff around the house).

I do prefer AA power over CR2/CR123/AAA or 14500 etc

Also, anyone have any opinions on the Fenix HL20??


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 21, 2010)

I've just ordered one of those Gamma Alpkit headlights. They seem extremely good for the money, and all the reviews and comments I've found seem to agree.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 23, 2010)

My Gamma Alpkit arrived this morning. I have to say, I don't believe you can get another headlamp this good in this price range. I'm VERY impressed. £12.50 including 3 Duracells, that's practically DX prices for a well made, well thought out headlamp. Great stuff!


----------



## mccririck (Jun 23, 2010)

My Gamma Alpkit arrived yesterday. Very good headlight.


----------



## Trancersteve (Jul 6, 2010)

My Gamma Alpkit arrived today. 

Pretty good for the money but I am disappointed with the 5mm white LED. There is a nasty purple tint which is very visible in the centre of the beam. 

Does anyone else have a strong purple tint on the 5mm LED?


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 6, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> Does anyone else have a strong purple tint on the 5mm LED?



Yes mine does, but this is pretty normal with 5mm LED's, even with the Nichia's used in the Fenix E01. Considering there's already a high and low on the main white LED, I see this as a very minor gripe, especially for the price. I think finding nice, white 5mm LED's would bump the price up considerably.


----------



## Trancersteve (Jul 6, 2010)

Zatoichi said:


> Yes mine does, but this is pretty normal with 5mm LED's, even with the Nichia's used in the Fenix E01. Considering there's already a high and low on the main white LED, I see this as a very minor gripe, especially for the price. I think finding nice, white 5mm LED's would bump the price up considerably.



Glad to know it is normal. :thumbsup:

I know I really shouldn't be complaining with such a low priced headlamp which is built extremely well and is great value for money but the main 1W LED gives a very focused spot with zero spill. I have been testing in my basement and crouching down to a height of 3ft and looking down gives only a 30cm spot of light. I was hoping to use the white 5mm for some close up floody applications, but the purple tint has put me off using it as it is quite prominent. 

Having said all that I will definitely be taking it with on my camping trip though gonna test it out when the sun sets! But I can see me purchasing a zebralight sooner or later for the pure flood.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the white 5mm LED would be okay for saving batteries in an emergency. The tint is very off-putting but I also felt that way about the E01 when I first tried it. I hardly even notice the tint now that I've stopped playing with it and admiring it, and just actually use it.

At the end of the day it's yucky purple, but it enables you to see in the dark which is the main thing. 

I'm glad you're pleased with it otherwise. I'm very impressed with the build quality for the money, I won't be worried about this one falling apart (like other similar priced headlamps I've tried have), and it's packed with features, even forgetting the 'white' 5mm. :thumbsup:

I don't know the actual reason these type of LED's nearly always seem to have horrible blue/purple tints, but yes it's normal.


----------



## Trancersteve (Jul 6, 2010)

It is strange how the purple tint is visible only in the very centre of the beam, would like to know what causing it. But yes you are very true it is packed with features and I can't hold the purple 5mm LED laughing erm.. I mean white 5mm LED against it. 

If I want to be evil shall I give it one last little dig? :shrug:.. I can see visible signs of PWM on the main 1W LED in low mode, a slight strobe effect is visible with movement.

My only real main gripe though is the 1W LED it is too spotty for my liking, there is zero spill from the lens and it probably why I am slightly annoyed about the white 5mm LED not producing perfect white, as for flood purposes it would of done the job well. If I start to use it properly I am sure you will be correct and i'll forget about the tint sooner or later!

For £12.50 delivered with batteries might as well ignore all the above I have written. As you say Zatoichi it is far better than anything else out there for just over a tenner. It is comfortable has many features and looks like it could withstand some knocks without falling apart.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't noticed the flickering, but I've only tried it out in the bedroom so far, and I had to take it off because my girlfriend was looking at me like a dog who'd been shown a card trick. :huh:


----------



## Trancersteve (Jul 6, 2010)

:laughing: Same with my girlfriend she thinks I am nuts. She tells me "we are only going camping for a few days and you're bringing enough lights to light the whole forest up!"

Now the sun is setting will check out the Gamma in the garden.


----------



## Trancersteve (Jul 6, 2010)

Taking it out for the first time tonight in the garden and I think I have been harsh on it.

The 5mm white LED does a decent job of flooding the close range area with light, and I hardly noticed the purple tint. Especially with the greens of grass and foliage. 

The main beam has some throw to it hard to judge exactly how far but I'd say about 20 metres of useful light.

Nice


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 6, 2010)

Trancersteve said:


> Taking it out for the first time tonight in the garden and I think I have been harsh on it.
> 
> The 5mm white LED does a decent job of flooding the close range area with light, and I hardly noticed the purple tint.



Excellent news! :thumbsup: This is just what I found with my E01. Shining it on the bedroom wall revealed a horrid purple splodge surrounded by a 'urine yellow' corona.... yet in use it simply does the job.


----------



## Trancersteve (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't believe this. 

The day before going camping and after buying a second Gamma headlamp I have just inserted a set of brand new AAA Uniross Hybrio LSD NiMh batteries (bought especially for these headlamps!) to find that both Gamma headlamps do not work with them!

I have just read a customer review on the Gamma site which was posted a month ago stating that he believes the Gamma has a problem with rechargeable due to the flat negative base which isn't raised like alkaline batteries are.

If I had a couple of small magnets I may be able to temporary fix the problem, but I don't.

Extremely annoyed I am.. what kind of headlamp does not work with rechargeables!? 

I will be sending these back shortly for a refund.


----------

